# Really Right Stuff: Questions about jumping in for ball head, tripod, everything



## cayenne (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello all!!

Ok, I'm wanting to jump up a bit in equipment.

I have a 5D3. I got it when it came out and originally, believe it or not, I bought it primarily then for video.
I still do a lot of video with it...BUT, I'm really getting into still photography of all genres.

Lately, it is macro since I just got a good deal on the canon 100mm L macro.

I started out with Manfrotto gear...I have one of their tripod with fluid heads:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V7H8R0

I replaced that head with:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZMWSGC

And got a mono pod:
ttps://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YM04NO

The reason I post this is...all of these used the same plate system...I think it is 501 or 504?

*ANYWAY...*

I'm wanting some sticks and a ball head good for stills photography mostly. And I've heard RRS is quality stuff, and they use the Arca Swiss plate system, which seems to be more or less, the industry standard for plate systems?

I was thinking of jumping in and hoping for some comments from owners, and those that think something else is better....

I was thinking of getting these:

The TALL Series 3 package with the BH-55 Ball head:
http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/TVC-34L-Tripod-BH-55-LR-Ballhead

The L bracket for my 5D3:
http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/B5D3-LB-L-Plate-for-5D-Mark-III

And for macro shooting (which I believe will clip into the Ball Head Above???)
http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/B150-B-Macro-focusing-rail

From what I've researched so far, I put the L bracket on my camera, and it will work with all these tools, ball head and on macro slider, and that the macro unit will clip into the ball head....does that sound right?

I'd thought to look into their RRS video fluid head too, but think I'll hold off and see if I can repurpose my old Manfrotto gear....I was thinking maybe I could mount some of the RRS clamps to the 501/504 Manfrotto plate, and use those to "convert" my monopod and my video fluid head set up so that they'd also accept the RRS L bracket on my camera....

Does the above sound feasible? I wanted to get some opinions here...to see maybe what solutions others have done to try to 'mix' plate systems and reuse some older gear with new....

I also have a Kessler Second Shooter rig, and was hoping maybe I could find a RRS plate I could attach to it, so that I could also have that as part of my quick release "family".

I do plan to call RRS here in the near future after I research more and have a list of questions I need answered.

I really want to get this stuff, and my CPA last year said my business didn't spend enough money for deductions, so I thought this would be a valuable way to do that this year.....but before dropping a chunk of cash like this, wanting to ask options on what my plans are here...

And also, I was hoping for opinions on Really Right Stuff vs other options out there.

Thanks in advance!!

cayenne


----------



## cycleraw (Aug 18, 2016)

I own all of the RRS items you are thinking of getting and they are ALL great!!! The 34L tripod is rock solid and with the long legs is very versatile. I was originally going to purchase the 33 but after talking with someone at RRS they convinced me to go for the long version and I'm very glad I did. Needless to say, the BH55 I believe is the absolute best ballhead on the market. The macro focusing rail does seem a bit expensive for what it is but it is top quality. The L bracket just lives on Mark III.

All 3 items are GREAT choices and I'm sure you'll love them.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 18, 2016)

cycleraw said:


> I own all of the RRS items you are thinking of getting and they are ALL great!!! The 34L tripod is rock solid and with the long legs is very versatile. I was originally going to purchase the 33 but after talking with someone at RRS they convinced me to go for the long version and I'm very glad I did. Needless to say, the BH55 I believe is the absolute best ballhead on the market. The macro focusing rail does seem a bit expensive for what it is but it is top quality. The L bracket just lives on Mark III.
> 
> All 3 items are GREAT choices and I'm sure you'll love them.



Hey, thanks for the quick reply!!

I"m really leaning towards this. I *do* want to try to find out, if I can use the RRS Lever Release Clamp:
http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/B2-LR-II-Lever-release-clamp to attach to my Kessler Second Shooter slider rig, to allow camera with L bracket to hook to it...
AND, to use these same clamps, to attach basically to my old Manfrotto 501/504 Plates...so that I could then hook that to my existing monopod and video tripod with video heads on them....and keep that hardware in use along with this new rig mostly dedicated to stills photography....

I guess I should likely call them and ask their thoughts on that...

Cayenne


----------



## cycleraw (Aug 18, 2016)

My guess is it would work but you should give them a call. I've called a few times and they have been very helpful. I've even stopped in their warehouse/store when I was in California just to drool over all the stuff I don't have.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 18, 2016)

The short answer is "yes."

I keep the L bracket on the 5DIII all the time and use a RRS clip to connect it my BR strap. I can then unclip it and put the camera on the RRS tripod. I have a 24L with a BH 55 and that works fine too. The macro rails work ok -- good enough for the 100L, but I find it difficult to use at higher magnification with the 1-5x macro just because you have to unlock the rail, turn the screw and relock. By the time you do that, it has shifted slightly which makes focus stacking that much harder.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 18, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> The short answer is "yes."
> 
> I keep the L bracket on the 5DIII all the time and use a RRS clip to connect it my BR strap. I can then unclip it and put the camera on the RRS tripod. I have a 24L with a BH 55 and that works fine too. The macro rails work ok -- good enough for the 100L, but I find it difficult to use at higher magnification with the 1-5x macro just because you have to unlock the rail, turn the screw and relock. By the time you do that, it has shifted slightly which makes focus stacking that much harder.



Oh..that is interesting....

I'm going to have to investigate that macro rail system a bit more...I was under the impression it was easy to use in that you mount your camera, get focus of nearest part of object..and then turn the screw/knob a mm or so at a time taking images to focus stack....I thought it would help keep things lined up...not cause problems.....

What do you use and recommend for a macro rail systems that allows you to slowly move camera so as to aid for focus stacking, which is exactly what I'm wanting to start trying out!!

Thanks for the comments!!!

C


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2016)

Well, I have a little bit of RRS gear... 





Needless to say, I think it's great stuff. For my height, the TVC-33 was a better choice and I also have the BH-55, B-150B with the add-on for collared lenses, and the L-bracket for the 1D X.

I agree with RO that the rails are harder to use for focus stacking with the MP-E 65, but they do fine with the 100L, IMO. Of course, for the ultimate in focus stacking you could consider the Cognisys StackShot. 




cayenne said:


> From what I've researched so far, I put the L bracket on my camera, and it will work with all these tools, ball head and on macro slider, and that the macro unit will clip into the ball head....does that sound right?



Yes, that's all correct. For my 100L, I have the Canon collar and an RRS lens plate - the advantage of mounting via the collar vs. the L-bracket is that you can more easily change from landscape to portrait orientation (not that it's hard to unclamp and re-clamp the camera body). The collared method also integrates better with my FrankenMacro lighting rig...










cayenne said:


> I'd thought to look into their RRS video fluid head too, but think I'll hold off and see if I can repurpose my old Manfrotto gear....I was thinking maybe I could mount some of the RRS clamps to the 501/504 Manfrotto plate, and use those to "convert" my monopod and my video fluid head set up so that they'd also accept the RRS L bracket on my camera....
> 
> Does the above sound feasible? I wanted to get some opinions here...to see maybe what solutions others have done to try to 'mix' plate systems and reuse some older gear with new....



Kirk used to make an adapter with an Arca clamp integrated with a 501PL plate – I was going to recommend that as a solution but it appears they've discontinued it (although they still make them for Manfrotto's RC2 and RC0 clamps). You might be able to pick one up used. Else, to mitigate the potential issue with twisting, you could get an RRS clamp (the B2-40-LR-1/4-20 has the right threading) and attach it to the plate with some Loctite.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 18, 2016)

cayenne said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > The short answer is "yes."
> ...



I use 2 RRS B-150s (two allows the ability to use the L bracket or a collared lens and gives me precision over transverse position). The knobs do slowly move the camera but there is a lever that locks the position. With the RRS macro rails, you can disengage the screw and move the clamp position quickly, which is nice. However, if you have a heavy setup at an angle, I find it easier to support the camera while turning the knob (makes turning the knob easier and prevents slips).

I don't have any issues using the RRS macro rails with the 100L and PS. The issues arise at higher magnifications with the MP-E 65. In that case, I usually change magnification (which is coupled with focal plane) rather than resetting the macro rails. For better high magnification control, something like Neuro referred to (stackshot) would make a big difference. That and using better stacking software than PS.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 18, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



Wow!!

Thank you for the info!! I'd not even known about the MP-E 65 lens before this thread...I'll definitely have to research that one for future use perhaps.....

Ok, I think I'll start for now with the RRS macro rails since consensus is that it works well with the 100L. 

I found on amazon the kenko extension tube set used for like $112 plus $9 for delivery for Saturday play time. 



Thanks again everyone....what a great resource here!!

cayenne


----------

